# Expert24LX



## LindaDixon

Hello, my GCC software won’t send info to the cutter. When I click cut it just disappears. Can someone assist me?


----------



## JynxDezyns

Somehow your question has appeared in the forum information section, you might want to contact admin to get it moved


----------

